# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  NSP SOULFILES Festival in Klitmoeller/DK

## go-travel-more

NSP SOULFILES Festival in Klitmoeller/DK

Nach zehn Jahren Soulwave ist es Zeit fr etwas Neues: Vom 14.-17.09.2006 wird zum ersten mal das New Surf Project Soulfiles Festival rund um Klitmller stattfinden. 
Zu Klitmller als Spot braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, schlielich eilt ihm sein Ruf als Hawaii des Nordens weit voraus. Um den anstndig auszukosten, werden die Teilnehmer des NSP Soulfiles Festival beim Simmer Sails Hawaii Windsurfclash (der Gewinner erhlt eine Wild Card Wave fr den anschlieend stattfindenden Colgate PWA Worldcup auf Sylt) und im Wellenreiten (den Gewinnern winkt jeweils ein nagelneues Board aus der NSP Palette) die Nordsee unsicher machen. 

Daneben gilt es den besten Surf/Windsurf- Kurzfilm 2006 zu kren. Dieser wird von den Teilnehmern vor Ort in passender Umgebung, in der nagelneuen Skatehalle von Thisted, gewhlt. Die beste Filmcrew erhlt 500,- Euro Preisgeld. 

Da die Gegend um Klitmller nach wie vor von einem generellen Surfverbot gefhrdet ist arbeitet Surfers bei den NSP - Soulfiles Festival eng mit dem ansssigen Surfklub NASA zusammen. Ziel ist es mit dem Event zu demonstrieren, wie wichtig Surfen fr den Tourismus rund um Klitmller ist und das Surfers for Surfers Projekt der NASA publik zu machen, schlielich wollen wir ja alle noch oft dnische Wellen genieen.

Natrlich wird die gesamte NSP Palette zum ausprobieren am Strand bereit liegen. Daneben gibt es natrlich auch eine anstndige Surfers Party am Samstag Abend in der Disco Dampmollen in Thisted. Also weitersagen und dabei sein beim NSP Soulfiles Festival 2006.

Infos: http://www.surfersmag.de

**************************************************  ************************

GO! Travel & More organisiert dieses Jahr wieder ein Camp im Klitmller whrend des NSP SOULFILES Festival. 

Termin: 09.09. -23.09.2006 (tgl. Anreise mglich!)

Ihr wohnt in Ferienhusern mit Sauna, Whirlpool und Kamin in schnster Dnenlandschaft. Tagsber wird entweder gesurft, hierbei kann Stuff von FANATIC, MISTRAL und NORTH getestet werden oder es werden die verschiedenen Contests des NSP SOULFILES besucht. 
Neben den Windsurf- und Surf-Events gibt es auch jede Menge Side-Events.

Abends wird dann beim Grillen gechillt oder auf den Parties fett gefeiert! 
Preis ab nur 93,- Euro.

Infos unter:
http://www.go-travel-more.de 
0049 431 5603650

----------


## go-travel-more

Der momentan beste Waverider hat zugesagt (www.soulfiles.de), um in Klitti die Wellen zu schlitzen! Victore Fernandez aus Spanien hat vor kurzem den PWA Worldcup in Pozo (Gran Canaria) im Waveriding gewonnen.
Die letzten pics unter: www.stehsegelrevue.com/pod/20060827001032/
oder auf seiner Homepage: www.victore42.com

Und in Klitti machen sich die ersten gelben und roten Felder im www.windfinder.de breit! Hoffentlich bleibt es so!

Tsch!
Dirk

http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## go-travel-more

Hier ein paar links aus der Historie des SOULWAVE:

3. Soulwave 1998

http://www.the-daily-dose.com/competition/soulwave.htm

5. Soulwave 2000

http://www.dailydose.de/competition/soulwave00.htm

8. Soulwave 2003

http://www.the-daily-dose.com/windsu...ulwave2003.htm

http://www.boardernews.com/gallery_d...ableID=2&id=95

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/news/20030910200412/

9.Soulwave 2004

http://www.bdverlag.de/cgi-bin/adfra...ave/index.html

http://www.surfersmag.de/cgi-bin/adf...iew/index.html

http://www.the-daily-dose.com/cgi-bi...wave/index.htm

http://www.epicsurf.de/Story-30-675-0.html

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/news/20040920220808/

http://surfen.nullzeit.at/Content.No...lwave_no_9.php

http://community.kitepussies.de/inde...id=26&PageNo=1

http://www.klabauter-der-film.de/klabauter-galerie.php

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/kurztrip...317976,00.html

10.Soulwave 2005

http://www.bdverlag.de/cgi-bin/adfra.../soulwave.html

http://www.surfersmag.de/cgi-bin/adf...01959360931695

http://www.the-daily-dose.com/cgi-bi...wave/index.htm

http://www.surfersmag.de/cgi-bin/adf...005/index.html

http://www.epicsurf.de/News-Contest-1200-0.html

http://www.epicsurf.de/Story-30-675-0.html

http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo/surf_...28&subnav=race

http://web112.enux.dk/surferslounge/...p?s=1129388845

http://www.continentseven.com/video72.php?moveid=97

http://broadbandsports.com/node/190&term=homepage


1. Soulfiles 2006

http://www.surfersmag.de/cgi-bin/adf...01959360931695

http://www.newsurfproject.de/2006/in...&id=52&Itemid=

http://www.coldhawaii.eu/

***********************************

Hope to see you in Klitti!

http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## go-travel-more

Fettes Video vom Soulwave 2005

http://www.riders.dk/Default.aspx?ID=582

und heie pics  :Happy: 

http://www.riders.dk/Default.aspx?ID=182

Tsch!
Dirk

http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi!

Momentan erstmal fr Wochenbeginn Flaute und Sonne, aber dann...

http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/wind_europe174.htm

Scheint sich ja einiges ber dem Nordmeer zusammen zu brauen, fettes Tief ostwrts wandernd! Da kommt was!

Victor Fernandez und Jonas Ceballos und und und....  kommen!

Nettes Video von 2005  
http://www.riders.dk/Default.aspx?ID=582

Tsch!
Dirk

http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## greifswald

Oehhhm mag sein, dass da etwas kommt - aber dann erst weit nach dem Festival. Laut allen Wettervorhersagen die mir so bekannt sind gibt es weder Wind noch Wellen. :-(

Also besser richtung Sdfrankreich - da ballert es wenigstens ;-)

----------

